# Oil in sparkplug wells



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It is a type of 'O' ring that seats in the channel of the cover.....I've never seen a oem one without the ring pre-installed.

It is to be installed dry.....no sealants.

Rob


----------



## dougunder (May 24, 2018)

Robby said:


> It is a type of 'O' ring that seats in the channel of the cover.....I've never seen a oem one without the ring pre-installed.
> 
> It is to be installed dry.....no sealants.
> 
> Rob


I missed the O ring. Thanks
In case anyone else reads this It does need two drops of ATV where the two parts of the head meet, 

Replacing the cover cleared the check engine lights and the car is running much better.
Hard to tell but the gasket seemed broken around the plugs. I can't se ehat else would have caused the oil intrusion.

Unfortunately I have gotten a whiff or two of burnt oil which I noticed right before the PCV went the first time. 

Maybe I'm being overly cautious but I'm minimizing driving till i get a chance to install the check valve kit. Hopefully that resolves it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

dougunder said:


> I missed the O ring. Thanks
> In case anyone else reads this It does need two drops of ATV where the two parts of the head meet,
> 
> Replacing the cover cleared the check engine lights and the car is running much better.
> ...


Let us know when your findings are conclusive.


----------

